# Poke



## medtran49 (Feb 16, 2017)

K-girl got me interested in poke and then the Feb 2017 Bon Appetit had several recipes so we decided to try some of them. I've also added in subs and comments for those not familiar with Asian ingredients and a few tips on going to the Asian market at the bottom.  

The first one we tried was this:  Fluke with Rice and Onions Recipe | Bon Appetit 







We both LOVED this dish.  I did have to order the white soy sauce, also known as shoyu.  It is a Japanese soy sauce and is lighter in color and lighter, sweeter tasting than what you find in the grocery.  You could probably sub out 2/3 regular soy with water to make up the remainder plus a few grains of sugar if you want to try the recipe before buying anything that's not readily available.  If you have an Asian market, you can check into it, but we have a very large one that serves a large Asian community and they did not carry it (unless we just missed it, there's so many choices).  Nori is the seaweed used to wrap sushi and should be in the ethnic food section of any decent sized grocery.  

Last night we tried Shrimp Poke With Pickled Radishes recipe | Epicurious.com .  It was EXTREMELY spicy.  I'd cut down at least half on the gochujang (which should be in any oriental market, it comes in red plastic boxes).  Gochujang is used a lot in Korean cooking, kimchi, bibimbap (which we love and have posted on here about). I'd also cut down a bit on the salt called for in the recipe.  I also subbed out wakame for the hijiki since it was more affordable and it can be found in the Asian market.  You could also just go with the toasted nori as above. 






We intend to try Yellowtail with Noodles Recipe | Bon Appetit .  When they call for yellowtail, I'm pretty sure they mean yellowfin tuna going from what the picture looks like.  It's a bit confusing because we have yellowtail snapper on the east coast, but it's a much lighter, almost white fish.  I will sub out the wakame again for the seaweed or use the toasted nori called for in the first poke.  Mirin is a rice cooking wine that has been slightly sweetened and salted.  You could sub out some saki with a teeny tiny bit of sugar and salt if needed.  All Asian markets will have the bean thread noodles, also called cellophane or glass noodles.  We love those, have a Thai recipe that uses them for a noodle soup with chicken broth and pork meatballs, one of Craig's favs.  

There are also recipes for *salmon* and *tofu* poke, but Craig doesn't like salmon and neither of us are big fans of tofu.  

Hints for the Oriental market: 

Don't be in a rush.  If it's any size at all market, there will be many, many choices and it will be confusing. 

Take your smartphone so you can look up pictures of the packaging as you shop or do it at home before you go and jot down notes about what things look like (2 or 3 different brands).  It's a lot easier looking for pictures/labels than trying to read all those confusing (to non-Asians) names.  

Don't expect help like you can get in Publix or Kroger or Winn Dixie.  First, the employees may not speak or read (shopping list) English at all or very little if they do.  Second, some, but not all, apparently just don't want to be bothered with non-Asians in our experience, which is a shame because we've had to walk out without buying anything from some markets and have then gone elsewhere to get what we needed.  Just saying, give them a chance, but don't be expecting help.  We've also, on occasion, asked for help from other shoppers, especially younger ones, that speak English and have been lucky that we've asked people that are willing and happy to help.


----------



## buckytom (Feb 16, 2017)

Wow, great info and tips, Med. Thanks.


----------



## GA Home Cook (Feb 16, 2017)

When I was working last year in Santa Ana CA I went to a small restaurant that you stood in line and ordered and they brought it to your table.  they had the best Tuna Poke.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Feb 16, 2017)

My daughter and I made Poke together last summer when we lived in the same apartment complex. It was a lot of fun! Now that I'm a homeowner again, I think we need to plan another day spending quality time in the kitchen.


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 16, 2017)

These look and sound delicious, Med!  And thanks for the tips!


----------



## medtran49 (Feb 16, 2017)

Thanks guys.  Hopefully K-girl will post some of her pokes too


Dawg, you are one of the ones that really like Wasabi peas correct?  The salmon poke has wasabi peas in it.


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 16, 2017)

Love wasabi peas, salmon, not so much!  The recipe would probably work with other fish too, though.


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 16, 2017)

Dawgluver said:


> Love wasabi peas, salmon, not so much!  The recipe would probably work with other fish too, though.


I think it would be good with tuna


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 16, 2017)

GotGarlic said:


> I think it would be good with tuna




I was thinking tuna too.  It's so good with wasabi paste, why not wasabi peas?

I forsee a trip to the Asian market in my near future....


----------



## buckytom (Feb 16, 2017)

I had originally thought that poke was always made from tuna since every food or cooking show that I saw it on featured tuna poke.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Feb 16, 2017)

*POKE!*

Oh my gravy all over my two scoop rice, that's OMG! in my world...
Poke, man the possibilities and combinations are infinite!
I read the article in BA just the other day, since I finally got my issue, and it's wonderful.
You can pick and choose your own Poke Bowl.
I have made all kinds...
Steamed Mussels, Imitation Krab, Clams, Octopus, Scallops, Oysters, anything!
And then the flavor profile and add ons, WOW!



In Hawaii, you can get Poke just about anywhere, all kinds.
I never had to make Poke, so now that we've moved to the middle of the dessert, I HAD to learn how to make Poke with what I could find.

 





MMM!

*Cook's note: It doesn't have to be raw seafood either.  I steam shrimp, oysters, scallops, Cook till tender Tako or Octopus


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Feb 16, 2017)

*** my Italian husband also wants "seven fishes" feast for Christmas Eve, I do it with a Hawaiian twist


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Feb 16, 2017)

oh, and don't forget the beer braddahs and sistahs!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Feb 16, 2017)

my all times fave is Tako or Octopus Poke with Kim Chee spices or gochujang (med, I saw it today in a bottle too! I should have bought that, oh well, I can always go back )


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Feb 16, 2017)

med, try this seasoning as well with your Tuna
Hawaiian Poke Mix (0.4 oz) - Noh Foods of Hawaii
that's the what second poke shot I think, Limu or seaweed, a nice "ocean" taste is the best way I can describe it


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Feb 16, 2017)

... I'll stop now


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Feb 16, 2017)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Oh my gravy all over my two scoop rice, that's OMG! in my world...
> Poke, man the possibilities and combinations are infinite!
> I read the article in BA just the other day, since I finally got my issue, and it's wonderful.
> You can pick and choose your own Poke Bowl.
> ...




HA!!!  ... middle of the desert, dang it!


----------



## caseydog (Feb 16, 2017)

Poke is something I have always wanted to try. I honestly don't know if I'll like it, or not -- it just looks like something I'd like to try. 

I will NOT be eating any "krab" poke. But, those other seafoods sound good. It kind of sounds like a Hawaiian version of ceviche. My history with ceviche has been good and bad. Done right, it is good. Phone it in, and it sucks. I have a feeling poke is that way, too. 

CD


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Feb 16, 2017)

casey, good ingredients make for good food  

we were fortunate on one of our trips back home to go the Honolulu Fish Auction.  World renowned.  Fabulous!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Feb 16, 2017)

Opah or Moon Fish is so wonderful!


----------



## caseydog (Feb 16, 2017)

Soooo, I'm not likely to find good poke at the local 7-Eleven? 

CD


----------



## buckytom (Feb 16, 2017)

Lol, casey. From everything that I'm reading about poke, and the discussion here, you just might be able to.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Feb 16, 2017)

We do in Hawaii, but over here on the mainland, well, that may be awhile... and THIS is why I LEARNED how to make my own, as Med did!!!


----------



## caseydog (Feb 17, 2017)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> We do in Hawaii, but over here on the mainland, well, that may be awhile... and THIS is why I LEARNED how to make my own, as Med did!!!



It has only been a few years since 7-Eleven learned how to make decent coffee. I'm not going to hold my breath waiting for good poke. 

CD


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Feb 17, 2017)

You can find Poke at several Costco locations here on the Mainland now, as well as in Hawaii.  But I still like Foodland for my Poke when we go back home.  We were last on Oahu in May 2015 and we had some sort of Poke EVERYDAY!!  YUM!  At the time, the fish were not plentiful, so the price sky rocketed from $6-8/lb to $17+/lb 


can you see the price? 


Smoked Tako or Octopus, really tasty


Opihi was $60, very hard to come by and when you do find them, WOW! 


Yum, the perfect bite, Opihi and Poi!
DH and I shared this minuscule serving of Opihi and savored each bite.


----------

